# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Новогодняя красавица

## Адмирал

Простой конкурс :7457:

Простые правила:
1 - Нужно сфоткать свою наряженую новогоднюю ёлку
2 - Выложить её сюда.
3 - А Мы выберим какая красавица самая лучшаяи красивая

за лучшую ёлочку будет приз (*10 000 $* на счёт в нашем казино)
свои ёлочки показывайте до *7 января 2010* 

Вот моя малышка

----------


## Адмирал

вот ещё красавица

----------


## Irina

А у меня такая:467467:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Адмирал

вот и конкурс подошёл к концу
теперь давайте проголосуем какая ёлочка по вашему самая достойная:774::774::774::774:

----------

